# حصريا شريط قلب يسوع " فريق التسبيح "



## ginajoojoo (17 مارس 2008)

الترانيم الموجوده فى الشريط

انت هو الطريق 
تسبيح للرب
جايينلك بنصلى
لتكن عيناك مفتوحتين
يتهلل قلبى بك
انا جايلك ربى
هو الاله

لينك الشريط 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6127904/5b3a5853/__-_.html

ناقصنى من الشريط اخر ترنيمتين"انا جيلك & هو الاله" وباذن يسوع هاحاول اجيبهم فى اقرب وقت..الشريط جميل جدا ان شاء الله يعجبكو


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط قلب يسوع "فريق التسبيح"*

مرسى  اوى  اوى


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط قلب يسوع "فريق التسبيح"*

ميرسى يا كوك على مرورك​


----------



## يوستين21 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط قلب يسوع "فريق التسبيح"*

المسيح يبارك حياتك


----------



## cobcob (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط قلب يسوع "فريق التسبيح"*

*:big29:
برافو جينا
هو ده الكلام
:36_22_26:*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط قلب يسوع "فريق التسبيح"*



يوستين21 قال:


> المسيح يبارك حياتك



ميرسى يا يوستين على مرورك ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط قلب يسوع "فريق التسبيح"*



cobcob قال:


> *:big29:
> برافو جينا
> هو ده الكلام
> :36_22_26:*​



ميرسى يا عسولتى على تشجيعك الجميل زيك..ربنا يارك خدمتك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط قلب يسوع "فريق التسبيح"*

*مش عارف أقولك أيه أنا بسمع الشريط ده من زمان وبحبه جدا وكان نفسي فيه ومش عرف أشكرك أزاي 
أوعدك لما يتفتح التحميل ليها هجبلك ترانيم كتير ليكي ولكل أخواتي فى المنتدي *

*TEMON*


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط قلب يسوع "فريق التسبيح"*



FADY_TEMON قال:


> *مش عارف أقولك أيه أنا بسمع الشريط ده من زمان وبحبه جدا وكان نفسي فيه ومش عرف أشكرك أزاي
> أوعدك لما يتفتح التحميل ليها هجبلك ترانيم كتير ليكي ولكل أخواتي فى المنتدي *
> 
> *TEMON*



ميرسى يافادى نورت الموضوع..ومفيش داعى للشكر ولا حاجة انت تؤمر
ومستنيين تحقق وعدك وتغرقنا ترانيم ..ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## nona_elia (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط قلب يسوع "فريق التسبيح"*

gina انا بجد مش عارفة اقولك اية او بجد اعبرلك عن شكري بجد ربنا يباركك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا جميل و يستخدمك اكتر 
و اكتر في المنتدي


----------



## heba shody (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط قلب يسوع "فريق التسبيح"*

Think U


----------



## lo-pra (11 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيكي العافية اخت جينا

مشكورة


----------



## music_jojo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxx gina
 god bless you


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

